# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Sport enkelbrace

## Kleurpotloden

Ik zoek een sport enkelbrace waarbij het absoluut onmogelijk is om nog door je enkel te gaan. Heeft er iemand ervaring met een enkelbrace?
Welke brace is bijvoorbeeld aan te bevelen?

Groetjes Harry

----------


## dotito

Hallo Harry,

Veel ken ik er persoonlijk niet van van enkelbrace,maar ik weet wel dat De Push med een heel goed merk want heb daar ook zo een voor mijn rug voor.Ik geloof dat ze daar enkelbrace ook in hebben.Ze zijn wel niet echt goedkoop.

----------


## TheNumber5

Beste Harry, 

Push Med heeft idd een hele goeie enkelbrace, heb hem zelf ook een tijdje gehad, maar hij is idd een beetje aan de dure kant. Toen kwam iemand bij ons op de sportclub met de Active Enkelbrace, en die vertelde me dat deze brace echt geweldig was, ook voor het sporten. Dus ben ik toch gaan zoeken op internet, en ben ik op zoek gegaan naar de webshop die hem het goedkoopst aanbood, en toen kwam ik op: 
http://www.podobrace.nl/shop/braces/enkelbrace/ . Die zat iets van 10 euro onder de rest, heb hem toen besteld en had hem direct de dag erna thuis, draag hem nog voor ongeveer een maand en hij is eigelijk gewoon nog beter als de Push Med. Mega veel steun, hoge kwaliteit met verharde zijkanten voor extra stabiliteit, helemaal geweldig. Dus ik zou deze enkelbrace zeker aanraden. 

Groet

Henk

----------

